# Need a small tractor...



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Ok let's hear your opinion, Kubota or John Deere?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

What are you doing with it? 

I've always been partial to John Deere.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I pick Blue.

New Holland.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

I will be pushing around fill dirt. And using an auger attachment on the back for post footings. 
I want new. Perhaps the 25 hp. It's affordable at 15k. 33 hp is 20k. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Look at the Kioti's also.

Otherwise Kubota.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

I have a kioti, 30 hp, it a 2001, 
just as good as a kubota, in my opinion.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

You may not care right now, but check the load bypassing will start. You'd be surprised how low it can be.

If you don't care, go for the Kubota. If you do care, go for the Jon Deere. As long as we're throwing other ones around, there are a few Mahindra dealers around here. They tend to be better performers.


----------



## mattg2448 (Jan 26, 2015)

I don't like our new Holland tc33, way too many problems for that little machine. We used some john deere tractors and liked them, but they were in the 40 hp range.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm a farm boy from the heart of Illinois(now in MS) and 90 % run Deere and with their large tractors I don't think they can be beat. 

However I think their smaller compact tractors are over priced. With companies like kubota and mahindra kioti ( lot of same parts as a kubota) who specialize in the compact tractor market. Each one of those brands will do what a Deere will do and last just as long with a huge price savings.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Another vote for Kioti. Loved my 20hp with the front end loader.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

The rental yard here has Deere 3320's. 32 horse. Perfect size for what we need one for. Just not sure if I want to swing the bucks they cost. I've looked at the smaller Mahindras and they just don't look to have the guts I want.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

*Need A Small Tractor...*

Kubota


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

Kubota. We've used and abused them and they still keep going. It would be the first brand I look at if I needed a new tractor.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

hdavis said:


> You may not care right now, but check the load bypassing will start. You'd be surprised how low it can be.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't care, go for the Kubota. If you do care, go for the Jon Deere. As long as we're throwing other ones around, there are a few Mahindra dealers around here. They tend to be better performers.



What do you mean by load bypassing? Lifting capabilities? I know the sub compact ones don't use full size hydraulic lines in Kubota until you reach the 3130 size. My concrete man had both and the sub would lift 500# and his 3130 will lift 1500#. Only about 6 hp difference between each. But the hydraulic lines are a lot different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

Have a 2360 Kubota here with loader, 50" tiller, 60" box blade and a 60" centermount mower. Love it. You may be disappointed with the auger though. Need some weight to get that to go into the ground. The 3pt hitch doesn't actually push just comes down by gravity. I looked at Deere and kioti and massey as well, its all relatively the same. Went with Kubota because of its good history of simplicity and reliability


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Get some remotes and put the auger on your loader


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

Morning Wood said:


> Get some remotes and put the auger on your loader


PTO power would be stronger, no?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Framer87 said:


> PTO power would be stronger, no?


PTO diggers suck. Bucket mounted are vastly superior but you can't see what the hell you are doing.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

The best auger is one mounted on a mini excavator


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

jhark123 said:


> The best auger is one mounted on a mini excavator


Same deal with a 3 point hitch excavator, compared to a mini x they suck. You're constantly spinning the seat around and lifting the outriggers to reposition yourself.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Skid steer augers are pretty good visibility.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Builders Inc. said:


> What do you mean by load bypassing? Lifting capabilities? I know the sub compact ones don't use full size hydraulic lines in Kubota until you reach the 3130 size. My concrete man had both and the sub would lift 500# and his 3130 will lift 1500#. Only about 6 hp difference between each. But the hydraulic lines are a lot different.


Yes, they'll bypass when they reach load capacity.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Kubota makes the only true full frame TLB in that HP. Everything else will be an Ag machine, where an improperly ran hoe or FEL can stress the bell housing. That said, all these machines are built to work, and properly operated, should give thousands of hours of use. I like green, but other machines are very nice. There has been some discussion of casting failures on the attachment the the hoe sub frame to the transaxle of 40hp class Kioti's on tractorbynet.

Stay away from three point hitch hoes, and get on with a proper sub frame for your machine.

You'll also won't be able to find any hydraulic augers in that HP range. Skid steers have astronomically higher GPM than ag or TLBs. You could use a PTO driven pump, but that will require a separate tank and valve system.


----------



## gates559 (Jan 15, 2009)

I was trying to make the same choice last year. I went with a Kubota 2620 because I found most rental places have kubota and all say they use them because their bullet proof. It was slightly cheaper than the Deere.

I use it for backfilling and putting in driveways as well as prepping my basements and garages, landscaping etc.

Most guys in my area are using tracked skid steers but I cant justify that expense right now.

I like JD too. I have a JD x300 ride on mower but I found the Kubota to be the better choice for myself.


----------

